# New Pics - Sept 01, 2006



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

http://www.rims.net/2006Sep01

Little Scruffy, the sparrow, is just the sweetest and most precious
little bird. I'm so afraid that his or her life is going to be a short one
As you can see from the pictures, there are still bare spots and
the new feathers coming in are helter skelter, eyes aren't those of
a healthy sparrow, etc. Scruffy eats like a truck driver and is eating
a wide variety of food and is getting a vitamin supplement. Hoping
for the best, but I'm beginning to have my doubts.

Terry


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Terry,

Thanks for all the pictures... 

Little Scruffy is so adorable...that last picture in the basket is just the cutest. I so hope that your fears for a short life turn out to be unfounded. It sure looks like he's having the time of his life with you with all the loving care and a full belly....I'm really happy for that, no matter how it turns out. Really hoping that he makes it. He looks like such a little sweetheart.

Linda


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

I'm particularly fond of the little roller pigeon, what a beauty!!!! Of course all the pictures are very nice too


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

I am sure pulling for Scruffy!!

HUGS AND HEALING TO YOU BOTH!!


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

The pictures are all great, I love all the pigeons, of course, especially Aspen.  What a perdy bird.  

I am sorry Scruffy doesn't seem to be thriving, hope that changes.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, I have to agree with you about Scruffy. His eyes just have that look that scares me but they are tough little guys and can sometimes fool you. Have you medicated him with anything?


----------



## pdpbison (Mar 15, 2005)

Lady Tarheel said:


> Terry, I have to agree with you about Scruffy. His eyes just have that look that scares me but they are tough little guys and can sometimes fool you. Have you medicated him with anything?




Yahhhhh...

Hmmmm, well, one intuition that comes to me, is that if he will eat them, and he most likely will...

I would let him have plenty of dried sour Cherries, cut up into little bite-sized bits, and soaked somewhat in advance...( Trader Joes sells them in little packets, but not the 'Bing' ones! The 'sour' or 'dark' ones...) 

Fresh ripe Bartlet Pear, cut merely in half with the cut side up...and on that, some sprinkled 'Vitamix' or similar powdered Vitamine-mineral product...

And, canned Water pack Sardines, either broken up into small bits, or as he may please...

No 'Meal Worms'...

I would consider to try that...

Minced raw Garlic even, if he will eat it...or the dried kind of minced Garlic...


He might have wrong bacterias in his digestive system which are eludeing or endureing prior meds and present pro-biotics...

Might have parasites even, or worms possibly...

Are his poops smaller than they should be?


Good luck...!


Love, 

Phil
Las Vegas


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Thanks everyone. I feel totally awful today after having said that I was worried about Scruffy having a short life .. well, s/he did .. I found that precious little one dead in her little sparrow bed this morning. I guess I somehow knew from the look in her eyes that this was coming .. I just had no idea it would be so soon  

Scruffy had been treated for internal and external parasites, but that was it as far as medication went.

Terry


----------



## maryjane (Jul 15, 2006)

Terry, I'm so sorry.  Bless his little heart. It's hard to lose one that you think might not make it, while you're hoping against hope that he'll be okay. May your other critters comfort you.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

Terry, this makes me really sad. Those little guys can capture our hearts so easily. Big hug for you. Scruffy was a sweetie.


----------



## Lin Hansen (Jan 9, 2004)

Oh Terry, I'm so sorry about Scruffy....what a little sweetie. I had to go back and look at him again in his little nest...such a shame.

Hugs,
Linda


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

Oh, DARN, Terry! I am SO sorry to hear about Scruffy!

Condolences and HUGE HUGS to you at this sad time!!


----------



## TerriB (Nov 16, 2003)

So sorry that Scruffy didn't make it. He was such sweet little bird and I know you put a lot of time and effort into giving him the best chance for survival. You are so attuned to these animals that you seem to have a sixth sense when one is failing. Even though you know they won't all make it, it tears your heart when one dies.


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

Oh, Terry.

I'm so sorry about the little tyke. 

I know your heart aches as you gave it so much of your time, and comfort and compassion.

Sending you one hearfelt GIANT hug.


----------



## Pigeonpal2002 (Jul 27, 2002)

Hi Terry, 

I too am sorry to hear about Scruffy I know I've said it before but they are just so fragile compared to pigeons. They don't seem to have a lot of reserves to pull them through when they are sick. If I were working with these birds, I'd have a very hard time dealing with the losses

Take care.


----------



## Garye (Feb 20, 2005)

Sorry to hear about Scruffy. I hate it when they go after someone tries so hard to save them.

Lovely pigeons. I hope they will have loving homes. I always look forward to seeing the pigeons.


----------

